

Ask HN: why doesn't Google index flash sites? - sgman

With the uber smart geeks working there, you would think that they would figure out a way to decompile and index the swf content. Or failing that, Adobe would provide a way to have search engine friendly meta-content for your flash based website.
======
javery
[http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2008/06/improved-...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2008/06/improved-
flash-indexing.html)

